# Low TSH / Dr. dramatically reducing my Nature Thyroid



## daveswife (Jul 21, 2015)

New to your forums and so very thankful to have found this site. Looking forward to learning from everyone.

My last few TSH results came back low - .03 right now. I normally feel good when I'm on the lower end of the standard range - say a 1 or a 2- and I feel fine right now, not overly exhausted or anything.

My T4 (free) was 1.11 which is right smack in the normal range.

Free T3 is a little high - 5.5 - (normal range is 1.8 to 3.5)

I was on 65mg 2x a day of Nature Thyroid - she has switched me to 45 mg ONCE a day.

I had been on synthroid for years before I learned about Nature Thyroid - when she first put me on that it was a low dose, once a day - and my TSH went really high - into the 50s.

Now we are back to that low dose again and I am freaking out that it will create that absurd daily exhaustion!

I tried calling another doctor for second consult - but can't get in for almost a month! I have an appt. with an endo in September. I have no idea WHAT to do!!!

Please help! I can't handle those beyond exhausted days!! Do I beg her to reconsider the dose????


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My last few TSH results came back low - .03 right now. I normally feel good when I'm on the lower end of the standard range - say a 1 or a 2- and I feel fine right now, not overly exhausted or anything.
> 
> My T4 (free) was 1.11 which is right smack in the normal range.
> 
> ...


Your doctor is correct - Your over the top of range FT-3 is likely more the reason for the dose reduction. You are actually quite hyper now.

Did you by chance take your replacement mediation prior to your blood draw?

Retest in 4-6 weeks and make sure they run both the FT-4 and FT-3. Do NOT take your replacement medications prior to your lab draw and be consistent with this.

Your goal should be FT-3 at 3/4 of range, your FT-4 will be lower as you are taking a high FT-3 concentrate medication. TSH does not really matter - the Free T-4 and Free T-3 should be all you use to adjust medications.

Have you ever had an ultrasound on your thyroid?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

daveswife said:


> Free T3 is a little high - 5.5 - (normal range is 1.8 to 3.5)


That's not just a little high...it's very high.

I agree with everything Lovlkn posted above.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

It is my humble opinion that you should put on your running shoes. Any exogenous T3 must be titrated on the basis of the FREE T3.

You are going to feel awful and soon as T3 has a half-life of 72 hours.

Keep us in the loop and good luck finding a doc. You may do better with a Naturopathic or Osteopathic doc.

Welcome to the board.


----------

